# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  vendo sangre de grado y uña de gato

## MVALDIVIEZO

Buen Dia: 
Agronegocios Mundo Verde pone a la venta sangre de grado( 1000 litros) y corteza de uña de gato (1000 kg) ambos productos cuentan con guia forestal.estare atento a sus comentarios. 
Ing.Marlon Valdiviezo Atiaja 
Gerente General De Agronegocios Mundo Verde S.A.C 
cel: 970941113 
rpm: *0357481 
email: mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.comTemas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) PARA LA VENTA: AJONJOLÍ, YUCA, MAIZ AMARILLO, UÑA DE GATO... MACA Y UÑA DE GATO Artículo: Maca, Uña de Gato y Sacha Inchi generan interés en canadá

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Hola, buen dia!  Necesito ser proveído de UÑA DE GATO en las siguientes formas :   -  50 kg de Fibra como hilo largo (NEST CUT) en bolsa de plastico a 500 gr. 100 bolsas de 500 gr c/u en caja.   - 400 kg Fibra como hilo largo a granel (NEST CUT).     16 sacos doble (PET+PP) a 25 kg    - 200 kg Fibra como hilo pequeño corte tipo te a granel (SHORT CUT).     8 sacos doble (PET+PP) a 25 kg   - 100 kg Fibra en trozos grandes de 3 x 50-70 x 100-200 mm a granel.
    4 sacos doble (PET+PP) a 25 kg 
 Espero su pronta cotización.   Atte. 
Fernnando Zegarra
961036444
Z&T

----------


## kscastaneda

Se le conoce como Sangre de Drago o Sangre de Grado (por la resina o latex que brota la corteza del arbol, luego de realizarse una incision).
Las diferentes especies del Genero Croton estan distribuidas en America Tropical y Subtropical. En el Peru se encuentra en los Departamentos de Loreto, San Martin, Huanuco, Junin, Puno y Pasco.  *Composicion quimica:*
Diversos estudios del latex y las hojas de los generos Croton que exudan la Sangre de Grado muestran algunos compuestos, tales como: agua (aproximadamente 75), heterosidos, taninos, acido benzoico y celulosa, la resina está compuesta por ésteres de alcohol resínico (dracopresinetanol), ácido benzoil acetico, una sustancia blanca denominada draco albano y residuos vegetales.
En 1974 se logro aislar el alcaloide taspina, en el cual se han evaluado varias acciones. En 1988 aislaron del latex una protoantocianidina oligomérica, que han denominado SP-303, con el cual tambien se han realizado trabajos clinicos. En 1994 se publico un estudio donde se señala que en la Sangre de grado existen varios compuestos fenolicos y diterpenos que muestran potente actividad antibacteriana. 
ME PREGUNTO LO SIGUIENTE : 
* Que efecto tendría la aplicación de 1% o 2% de sangre de grado + zinc sobre plantas afectadas por enfermedades foliares ?

----------

